# 12v heater



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

One of our backhoes does not have factory heat in it. In the past the operators have just bundled up and it is usually not a big deal. I was looking at adding a cheap 12v heater or two inside the cab. Any suggestions?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Good question. I'm looking for one for a Bobcat 553 but have not had any good luck online yet.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you add a coolant heater instead?.


----------



## JSC Inc (Aug 31, 2010)

I actually have the same question. I have a small loader that has an air cooled engine that I would like to add heat to and the 12v heaters dont seem to do anything. Does anyone know of a brand that will take the chill out and keep the windows defrosted?

Born2Farm, If you have a liquid cooled machine you are better off with a coolant style heater from my past experience. One of my other machine is a Deutz air cooled with outlets to use a oil heat exchanger and that works good too (Bobcat OEM) but my other Duetz (listed above) does not have the oil line outlets.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

12 volt heaters are not very effective because to get enough BTU's out of the unit for it to be effective, it will draw more watts than the alternator on the machine can produce to keep both the heater and the machine running.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive heard the electrical heater don't work very well and draw a lot of amps. I put a Maradyne heater in my skid steer (model 5030-12,500 BTU's), had it plumbed in to the coolant system and it about cooks you out of the cab on med or high and thats in a half assed enclosed cab too. I have to replace it this year, loading salt a couple years ago I had an oops moment and didn't tilt the bucket forward and got a windshield of salt and some got into the cab and basically ate the heater over the last couple years. They run around 155-170.00 and you get the heater assembly and fan switch. They sell the hose install kit and fittings, they also sell vent tubes and other accessories for them. On mine theres knockouts where you can run the tubes to other areas if you want. They work very well (except if left in salt,lol).


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You'll be worlds ahead with a coolant heater. We tried a 12 volt one in a rental skid last winter and unless you held your hands right on top you couldn't even feel the heat. One of our New Holland skids was factory OROPS and we put plexiglass sides and built a door and have a coolant heater in it and like Brian's it'll cook you out on medium or high.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

A heated seat kit (less than $100) would keep the operator warm. They don't pull a ton of power and the heat is not wasted because you are sitting on top of the element. If there is a cig lighter plug in the cab, installation should take less than an hour. Aftermarket automotive and UTV suppliers have numerous kits available. Keeping the windowns defrosted would be a problem though.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Summit racing has an aftermarket coolant heater called vintage air two. Just installed it in a skid steer thanks to the the help of dieselss...


----------



## dr.diesel (Sep 20, 2012)

A 12v heater is sub par at best. If you have no other option then it is better then nothing but dont expect good results even in a well sealed up skid steer. I had one in a deere wheel loader and skid steer just because I got the machines like 2 weeks before it had to be on sight and didnt have time to install a coolant heater in either. I had high output alternators on the machines so they could handel the 30 amp draw from just the heater. I know of people who had problems as a result of too small alternators and electic heaters. Long story short a 12v heater is better then nothing but bundel up as it wont make much of a diffrence.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

brianbrich1;1867389 said:


> Summit racing has an aftermarket coolant heater called vintage air two. Just installed it in a skid steer thanks to the the help of dieselss...


http://www.summitracing.com/parts/VTA-506101/

Would this be the one? $228 with great reviews.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

DodgeBlizzard;1879251 said:


> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/VTA-506101/
> 
> Would this be the one? $228 with great reviews.


That's it....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.utvpartsandaccessories.com/universal_heaters.htm

I had heater like this in my bobcat with a duct that went to a flat bar window vent and it worked well for a few years.

I also used rain x defogg to keep it clear.


----------



## snow207 (Nov 27, 2012)

*cheap fix*

If you're cheap and crafty, you could get a heater core from a car junkyard, plumb it into your coolant lines, and get a cheapo 12v fan to mount behind it.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

The 15 passenger vans have coolant heaters under the back seats. We got one from the junk yard for my friends loader.Worked good.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

If it was me I would prob throw my small propane buddy heater in there since I already have it. Depends on the room in the cab tho.


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

Got a heater core for Chevy pick up tied into coolant hoses and installed shut off valves to keep heat out in summer put a hi low switch in empty spots on top with other switches an electric fan mounted in top pulls the heat off its mounted under seat which acts as a baffle. Local auto parts store should have a catalogue of cores with dimensions to see what will fit


----------

